# WW11 Helmet



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just picked up this original WW11 USGI helmet and liner. It is a late WW11 with paratrooper straps.

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f...urrent=MVC-083S.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=2


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

cool where did you get that bad boy?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought it sight unseen for $20.00. Could have been a Korea era with vietnam liner and thats all it would have been worth. I was surprised when I opened the box to see what I had.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great find!


----------

